# Hilton Grand Vacations Club Right of First Refusal question



## lilyvink (Dec 7, 2007)

*HGVC right of first refusal*

I am considering buying a timeshare and was told that even if I found a good deal with a willing seller that HGVC has the right to purchase them from the seller. Is this correct? 

Also can someone confirm the special assessment at the Flamingo timeshare in Las Vegas?

Thanks, Lily


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 7, 2007)

lilyvink said:


> I am considering buying a timeshare and was told that even if I found a good deal with a willing seller that HGVC has the right to purchase them from the seller. Is this correct?
> 
> Also can someone confirm the special assessment at the Flamingo timeshare in Las Vegas?
> 
> Thanks, Lily



Welcome to TUG Lily!

What you decribed is known as Right of First Refusal (ROFR), which is in many of the HGVC property contracts/deeds.   The Flamingo property however doesn't have an ROFR.

There was a special assessment levied this year to refurbish the units.  I forget the exact amount but it ran about $500 per week owned.  The home owner association board opted to spread it out over a three year period to soften the impact.  This year's assessment runs about $100 depending on the size unit you own.

Resale is the way to go with HGVC.  My two weeks were purchased resale and the savings are significant.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 7, 2007)

moved to its own thread.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2007)

lilyvink said:


> I am considering buying a timeshare and was told that even if I found a good deal with a willing seller that HGVC has the right to purchase them from the seller. Is this correct?
> 
> Also can someone confirm the special assessment at the Flamingo timeshare in Las Vegas?
> 
> Thanks, Lily




Several TS companies with ROFR make it sound like you shouldn't bother with trying to buy resell since they use their ROFR. ( Marriott & Hilton are the 2 biggest)  But what they don't say is that they generally don't use it till the resale price is below 45% of what they sell for. So if HGVC is asking $30,000 you may be able to buy a resale at $13,000 and save $17,000!!  Will you get it for $5,000 when HGVC want $30K? No, but still a saving of $17K is a huge amount of money. 

Welcome to TUG.


----------



## Pronkster (Dec 8, 2007)

When I was trying to purchase my HGVC weeks I had 3 taken under ROFR by Hilton.  I think if you can find a week at the Flamingo at a good price, it is worth the time and effort to purchase there and not have to worry about ROFR.  Check the classified ads here on Tug, there are quite a few listings there.


----------



## tk1780 (Dec 10, 2007)

*What prices did you have your ROFR taken?*

What points


----------

